# AGR Trip Complaints



## Rail Freak (Feb 20, 2011)

Am gonna complain a little about a couple of things on my AGR Trip. Do I call/write Amtrak Customer Service or AGR. Or, are they the same?

Thanx


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd contact Amtrak Customer Service.

(BTW - I think this belongs in the AGR forum instead.)


----------



## amamba (Feb 20, 2011)

Care to share your complaints? Just curious and nosy!


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 20, 2011)

amamba said:


> Care to share your complaints? Just curious and nosy!


More nosy - me thinks!






See Michael's trip report for details.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually, after thinking about it, nothing was really Amtrak's fault. I had a few inconveniences, but that goes with train travel!!! Most importantly, I had a blast!!!

Have Fun,

RF


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 20, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Most importantly, I had a blast!!!


I wouldn't want to be on a train when there was a blast!



I'd rather have fun!


----------

